# Burning Heretics OOC



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

_The chill lands of Keldon have divine protectors guarding their borders and no major decision is made by the various provinces making up the nation of Keldon without approval by the grand council consisting of the eldest of Keldon’s seven paladin orders. Many of Calla’s gods can be found walking the streets of Redtol, the capital or other holy cities in the realm. And yet, one would think that with all these holy inspired people there wouldn’t be very many problems. But between the slave armies of Dormithar to the East, the bloodthirsty mountain clans in the West and a magically impenetrable wall that recently went up between Keldon and its southern neighbor, Syrene there have been enough large issues to take the primary attentions of those in command. Even without these recent events there has always been a need for dirty jobs, and that’s where you come in._

I’m recruiting for a game for D&D 3.5 in my homebrew world of Cora. For campaign info you can check out the wiki for the game here. You will be members of a guild that has just started for business performing various tasks. Mercenaries would be too particular of a word you are rather an adventuring guild. Swords, magic, undead, mystic artifacts and creepy dungeons make up a stream of jobs for you. I originally posted this up but had decided to take it down until one of the games i was in stopped. Well it looks like two are done with so..here we go!

* RECRUITING CLOSED*
Of course, I hate long campaigns so this will be a short journey on a single job. If you like it, and if I feel so inclined, we may make a second one. Who knows? 

 
               Players: Seeking 3 or more I suppose if I have enough people volunteering I’ll say when too many is too many.

              Level: Starting level 3; or ECL 3 if you wish to play a more advanced race. 

              Attributes: 38 pt build

              HP: Max from start and then 3/4 afterwards. 

              Money: 5,000 I think this is a little over what is normally allowable to this level but it should allow for either a variety of items or a single powerful item. Anything from MIC goes, anything else asks about

Combat and other rolls: Please us the standard invisiblecastle for all rolls. Use a format similar to this: Vincent tumbles(Tumble: 1d20+2=14) beneath the minotaur's legs and slashes(Longsword: 1d20+3=21; 1d8+1=4) it across the hamstring in mid-roll. He stands behind the downed minotaur and smiles down on it. "That's what you get for messing up my tavern."   *Of course use {url=blahblah][/url} for the links but I didn't feel like actually rolling those out.*

What’s allowed: _ anything _ from Wotc, but for psionics. If you have something from an online source or other 3rd party book feel free to *ask*. 
Links: RG Gallery
Wiki Space--Campaign information

Okay mechanics out of the way here’s a little more information:

The wooden building you’re sitting in is a former tavern and it still has the reek of stale beer about it. A pile of broken stools and tables rests in one corner because no one’s moved them out yet. The bar has been converted into a secretary’s desk while the upstairs rooms were expanded to give each of you a bit more room. The guild’s sign is that of a sickly looking wyvern and currently hangs off the front of the building. The Redtol Wyverns reads beneath the picture in Keldonian. Some of you may think it’s droll and lame but your boss, Vincent Wyce, happens to think it is quant and will bring in business. You all know Wyce for your own various reasons and it seems there isn’t much he hasn’t done. Whether it was fighting alongside him with the army, journeying into dungeons across the northern frosts or attending royal court as an assistant for some various deed; Wyce seems to have done everything. After receiving a letter from him asking you all to help him out with a new guild business you decided to pitch in. That was about a week ago and today you are supposed to the meeting with the first client.

Current Players:
Xavier the Bold Rogue 2/ Fighter 1 renau1g
Alathiel Dawnmist Wizard 3 morithieil
Geraint Beldarane Favored Soul 3 Covaithe


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great time... I'd love to try a human swashbuckler, should I put all the details together or wait till you decide on a group?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

Nope feel free to put together a character and background/appearance. Like I said in the earlier post, pretty much anything goes. But please quote sources when making the character unless its something very obvious such as a complete book or PHB I/II.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

How do you want HP done? Average?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn I always forget something. Use max for first level and 3/4 afterwards. I.e: d8 HD = 6 hp


----------



## moritheil (Feb 19, 2008)

Ooh, so you do have time to run a game.  I'll run an elven mage if you guys want one.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xavier the Bold - Rogue2/Fighter1*

Updated, please let me know your thoughts Jack. I've updated my languages.

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Xavier the Bold
invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/170026/
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Fighter 2/1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] 
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +2		[B]HP:[/B] 24/24 (2d6+4+1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)		[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	[B]Craft Points:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)		[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)		[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B]
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)		[B]ACP:[/B] 		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	17
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	      Total     Base   Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]         +4	+2	+2	
[B]Ref:[/B]          +6	+3	+3	
[B]Will:[/B]         +0	+0	+0	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Warhammer*		+7	1d8+4	x3
Masterwork Handaxe*	+7	1d6+3	x3

*If TWF +5/+5 to hit & reduce handaxe damage to 1d6+1

Note: Crystal on Warhammer
	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Trade, Oorish, Keldonian

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding
Evasion (level 2)



[B]Feats: [/B] 
Weapon Focus (Handaxe)
Weapon Focus (Warhammer) 
Two-Weapon Fighting  
Two-Weapon Defense 





[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise	3 = 	2	1
Balance		4 = 	3	1
Bluff		5 = 	1	4
Decipher Script	3 = 	2	1
Diplomacy	3 = 	1	2
Disable Device	9 = 	2	5	2
Gather Information	3 = 	1	2
Hide		8 = 	3	5
Intimidate	3 = 	1	2
Knowledge (local)	5 = 	2	3
Listen		4 = 	0	4
Move Silently	8 = 	3	5
Open Lock	10 = 	3	5	2
Search		7 = 	2	5
Sense Motive	1 = 	0	1
Sleight of Hand	6 = 	3	3
Spot		3 = 	0	3
Tumble		7 = 	3	4
Use Magic Device	5 = 	1	4


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment: 5,000				Cost	Weight[/B]

Healing Belt				750gp	1lb
+2 Heal checks, 3charges/day, 1 charge 2d8 heal, 2 charge 3d8, 3 charges 4d8 
Iron Ward Diamond (MIC26)		500gp   -
*Grants DR 1/-, after preventing 10 points of damage it becomes inert for rest of day
Least Crystal of Life Drinking(MIC 64)	400gp   -
*Each time damage is dealt using this drain 1hp, up to a maximum of 10hp/day
Brute Gauntlets	(MIC83)			500gp  3 lb
3 charges/day, 1 charge +2 STR checks & dmg for 1 round, 2 charges +3, 3 charges +4
+1 Warhammer 				2312gp	5 lb
M/W Handaxe				306gp	3 lb
Chainshirt				100gp	25lb
M/W Thieves Tools			100gp	2 lb		
Sunrod (x3)				6gp 	3 lb
Silk Rope (50ft)			10gp	5lb
Backpack				2gp	2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]49 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 14gp 0sp 0cp


[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Long, Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
[/sblock]

[sblock]
Xavier would be born to a wealthy landowner family who oppressed the peasants/vassals working on their land. This always felt wrong to Xavier and during his adolescent years would steal food from his family's kitchen and sneak it out to the starving workers. He got quite good at this over the years and became quite proud of his stealth. Eventually his parents realized that they were missing food and began to question the workers, forcefully. One of them broke down and told Xavier's parents about his actions. They flew into a rage and after a violent exchange Xavier left the house with nothing but the clothes on his back and a black eye from his father. After stealing what he needed for travelling, Xavier set out to get as far as he could from his past life...

After leaving his family's home he struggled with where to go, many of the human towns & cities he saw contained the same treatment of the poor & weak. Xavier realized that maybe some time amongst the other races might benefit him. He decided to start with the dwarves as they were a hard-working and industrious people. Travellign to the Oor mountains he came upon a small group of dwarves being assaulted by a group of orcs. They were faring well, except for an orc shaman raining spells from a distant peak. Xavier thought this would be a great opportunity to help out the bearded folk. Using the stealth he'd honed in his past, Xavier crept up behind the orc. Unarmed Xaver did the only thing he could think and pushed the orc off the peak crashing down the side of the mountain. Once their ranged support was finished and falling under the dwarven assault the remaining orcs fled. After coming up to the dwarves Xavier saw that not all of the bearded creatures were men...some were female. They were grateful for his assistance, but were nervous to take a human into their midst. Xavier agreed to an escort at all times to prove he was genuine. After a year, Xavier had learned their langauge and earned their trust. They agreed to teach him how to fight like a dwarf, none of this sneaky business. He was trained first on the hammer that the dwarves favoured in their forges, and then followed up by another implement, the axe. Both reflected the dwarven mentality of strong, blunt, & straight-forward. He spent another few years amongst the dwarves before feeling a desire to leave their caves and return amongst his people. Xavier wanted a chance to help people and their clan leader knew of an old acquantince starting up a group to help take care of people's problems. It piqued his interest and he travelled to the city of Redtol to meet this man who'd also earned the respect of the dwarves.

Xavier is fairly tall, muscles honed by his years of time spent with the dwarves. He always dresses in dark blue (almost midnight) and is usually very upfront with his thoughts. Xavier wears his blond hair long, usually tied back in a pony tail, only when he is at a social gathering does he take the time to wear it down. There are some gray hairs mixing with his blond. His eyes are a piercing blue,  and he sports a light beard as well. His skin is fairly light/pale from his years underground. Xavier has very sharp, angular features. Xavier also tattooed the clan's symbol on his upper right arm before he left. He is serious when "working", but once he's done his job. Xavier loves to celebrate, the definition working hard and playing hard. [/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 19, 2008)

Moritheil-- Create whatever you want to. I need to edit my first post to add this but, if you want some information about elves in this world take a look here: http://calla.wikispaces.com/Elf  The format's a little rough at the moment as I have yet to go through and make the design more aesthetic. I was just interested in throwing up the information I had on my hard drive and from past player's contributions somewhere else. 

Renau1g-- Everything there looks fine. Could you add somewhere on your sheet what the other magic items you got do? I'm looking them up now but in case other players want to know or I need a quick reference. Also, could you include a description of what your character looks like and details on how he ends up in the adventurer's guild? Thanks!

P.S. I love the two-wielding of the warhammer/handaxe. Are you going for that one weapon style in CW? Also, in my game for every +4 BAB you have you get an additional +1 bonus from the WF feat.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I need to flesh him out, the boss was coming by at the end of day (Tax season) to see what we had completed and I didn't want to lose what I had. I'm going to go for that CW weapon style... seems cool. I want to have some involvement with dwarves (hence the hammer/axe) so I'll look at your page above.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm.  I made a character sheet before I noticed your unique take on elves.  I've fixed up the backstory to try to integrate it.  I'll make more fixes if this is OK.

[sblock]CHARACTER NAME : Alatheil Dawnmist
RACE (CR) : Fire Elf
CLASS (LEVEL) : Wizard 3
... NET LEVEL : 3
ALIGNMENT : NG
SIZE : Medium
SPEED : 30 ft.
TYPE : Outsider (native)

Short, impulsive, and warlike, Alatheil Dawnmist often strikes others as decidedly unlike the stereotypical graceful elven maiden.  She enjoys the classical elven arts of swordplay and wizardry, and indeed surprised many by choosing to follow the path of magic instead of the way of the warrior.

EXPERIENCE : 
CASH : 27,000 gp - expenses

ABILITY SCORES  36 pt buy: 4+10+10+10+2+2
Str 12 (+1) (12/base)
Dex 18 (+4) (16/base 2/race)
Con 14 (+2) (16/base -2/race)
Int 18 (+4) (16/base 2/race)
Wis 10 (+0) (10/base)
Cha  8 (-1) (10/base -2/race)

SAVES
FORT +7 (1/wiz 2/con 4/fam)
REF +5 (1/wiz 4/dex)
WILL +3 (3/wiz) +2 vs. ench/fear/death; immune sleep

Familiar: Rat.

HIT POINTS : 16 (3d4 +6/con)

ARMOR CLASS 
Standard : 22 (10/base 5/dex 5/armor 2/dodge)
Touch : 17 (10/base 5/dex 2/dodge)
Flat-Foot : 15 (10/base 5/armor)

INITIATIVE : +4 (4/dex)
BASE ATTACK : +2
RANGED : +6 (4/dex) 
MELEE : +3 (1/str)

WEAPONS
MW cold iron rapier   [1d6 18-20x2]
Slam                  [1d8 x2, when Fist of Stone or Alter Self are up]


LANGUAGES
Common, Draconic, Elven, Ignan, Sylvan, Giant

RACIAL TRAITS
• +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
• Medium size.
• Land speed 30 feet
• Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
• Low Light Vision.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for that door. An elf’s senses are so keen that she practically has a sixth sense about hidden portals.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against creatures of the water subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• -2 penalty on all saving throws against spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities with the water or cold subtype or used by creatures of the water or cold subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• Resistance to fire 5.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Free MWP: rapier, longsword, all straight bows.
• Favoured Class: Wizard.


CLASS FEATURES
Wiz: Bonus feats, Familiar; Elf Generalist: 1 more spell known at each level, 1 extra highest-level slot.
  Enhanced Link: 2x familiar benefit within arm's reach (normal at 1 mile).

FEATS
Cha 1 . Otherworldly (Native Outsider, 60' darkvision, MWP, +2 to diplomacy)
Wiz 1 . Scribe Scroll
Cha 3 . 
Cha 6 . 
Cha 9 . 
Cha12 . 
Cha15 .
Cha18 .
---------------[ Epic Threshold! ]---------------
Cha21 .
Cha24 .

SKILLS 6*  I WILL FIX THESE
Concentration         +8 (6 ranks +2 con)
Hide                  +6 (2 ranks +4 dex)
Know (arcana)         +3 (15 ranks +8 int)+2 to spellcraft
Know (dungeoneering)  +3 (5 ranks +8 int) +2 to ug survival
Know (history)        +3 (5 ranks +8 int) +2 to bardic lore
Know (religion)       +6 (15 ranks +8 int +3 focus) +2 to turn
Know (planes)         +3 (15 ranks +8 int)+2 to planar survival
Listen                +3 (1 ranks +1 wis)
Move Silently         +7 (3 ranks +4 dex)
Sense Motive          +3 (2 ranks +1 wis)
Spellcraft            +5 (15 ranks +8 int +2 synergy)

EQUIPMENT  gp.
Adventurer's Outfit
Mithral Chain Shirt +1             [2100 gp; AC5 6maxdex 0 ACP 10% ASF]
Darkwood Light Crossbow            [365 gp; masterwork, 10 bolts]
MW cold iron rapier                [340 gp; 1d6 18-20x2]

Metamagic Rod, Lesser Extend       [3000 gp; extend up to 3rd level sp, 3/day]
Metamagic Rod, Lesser Silent       [3000 gp; up to 3rd level sp silent, 3/day]
Pearl of Power I x2                [2000 gp; recall 2 1st level spells]

Acid, 1 vial                       [10 gp]
Cold Iron Caltrops x5              [10 gp; in weightless storage]
Silk Rope                          [20 gp; 100', +2 use rope, 10 lbs.] 
Spell Components                   [500 gp; 10 uses of Illusory Script for 140 days of adventure]


WIZ SPELLS:    4   3+1     2+1
0 - arcane mark, detect magic, message, prestidigitation
1 - Burning Rage, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement
2 - Alter Self x2, Dimension Hop, Glitterdust

KNOWN
0 - all
1 - Burning Rage, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Fist of Stone, Ray of Enfeeblement
2 - Alter Self, Dimension Hop, Glitterdust


[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm interested to see your backstory. A fire elf hm? Could you throw in a few details about her family or about other elemental/fire elves? Also for your equipment I think you may havem isread how much I gave you guys to play around with! If you think 5k isn't enough make a good case for it and I'll consider it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 20, 2008)

How about an Ahl’Artathi Paladin?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure. Take a look at the paladin orders on the wiki page if you want an idea on the major ones. Of course they aren't the -only- ones so if you want to make your own up go ahead or I can put my mind to work throwing some together if you have ideas for what type of religion (i.e. god of storms, god of cobblers, whatever) you'd like to be a part of. Most paladins trained at one order or another and for many it would not be seen as 'wrong' to take part in another guild as long as it wasn't another religious organization outside that order's sphere of influence (for example an Avenged or Tir Nog may belong to a church dedicated to the warrior god).


----------



## moritheil (Feb 20, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> I'm interested to see your backstory. A fire elf hm? Could you throw in a few details about her family or about other elemental/fire elves? Also for your equipment I think you may havem isread how much I gave you guys to play around with! If you think 5k isn't enough make a good case for it and I'll consider it.




Oh no, the equipment is something I will fix     Sorry for any confusion.

I like to make lists of items and then delete them to make my final equipment list.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yea one more thing, when doing languages take a look at the Language tab in the wiki. There are some changes to your traditional languages like Draconic and Common (called Trade here) in addition to the way people speak and communicate. For example, not everyone would know Trade. Heck even a large majority would not with only merchants who travel or in towns/inns and large cities. I prefer it this way because I find it more realistic that there is a multitude of languages since this is typically how it happens in the real world. 

Moritheil, I'm going to write a little on elemental elves(elemental races in general) later. Since I give such broad creation to my players I usually write up more after they make a character to help explain why he/she exists.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 20, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Moritheil, I'm going to write a little on elemental elves(elemental races in general) later. Since I give such broad creation to my players I usually write up more after they make a character to help explain why he/she exists.




I've been looking at the history of your world and my current take is this: Alatheil's grandfather was an ambassador to the dark elves before their twisted ways caused a rift between them and the races of light.  As part of this he was invited to join in their magical experiments, which involved tapping into the power of other planes.  The experiment permanently bound some of the essence of the elemental plane of fire to his blood.  Though his involvement ended while they were still using the relatively pure elemental planes, after the split, the drow increasingly explored more dangerous sources of power, finally contacting the infernal realms.

Thus the elemental elves are relatively rare; being one automatically means (to an observer informed on elven history) one of your ancestors was a potent mage.  Also the elves as a whole turned away from these rituals and experiments after the split with the drow; the drow, by extrapolation, probably have developed the rituals into something more powerful and corrupting (half-fiends.)


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I'm hugely interested in this game.  I'd like to play a Human Fighter 1 / Bard 2.  I'll go ahead and do the 38 pt. build and the hp as you say and then post him here, asap.  Unless, that is, you instruct me otherwise.

I changed my mind and switched from Fighter/Wizard to Fighter/Bard.  (It's the whole memorizing spells/armor deal.)


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 20, 2008)

This sounds like a lot of fun.  I'd like to play one of the Tome of Battle classes, the Crusader.  Any particular race make the most sense for that?  If you're familiar with the source material, are any of the styles more or less likely to be present in the setting?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 20, 2008)

Moritheil...I love you. That works out really well and even gives me some twisted ideas for Tieflings...

Leif--I love humans above all else. glad to see we have at least one

Bihlbo--Actually now that you mention it, let me go dig up some stuff I wrote in when the tome first came out that helped me slide it into the setting..I'll edit this post in a little bit once I find it and get it sorted out. for race: Human I only say this from optimizing experience though.

 I know I had a couple of schools spread out where you could have learned the crusader-ing arts if you're interested I can pull them up. They're not on the wiki anywhere, still in the collection of unsorted writings.

Renau1g-- Thanks for the edits and the inclusion of the item notes. It is much appreciated! Also, you're background is very well done. One thing I'd like to mention is that one of the Oorish warrior guilds focuses on the use of hammer/axe (7 guilds, with many of the focusing on one weapon style) and they could very well have close ties with the dwarven clan you spent time with.

*Edit* I will post your characters on the wiki, if you don't mind. If you all prefer having a RG I can include it there also.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool, I'll try to read up a bit and work that bit in about the guild.

P.S. Leif's not the only human


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Proposed character, so far...*

Garwood, Human, Fighter 1 / Bard 2 HP: 21
S 16 (+3)
D 13 (+1)
C 12 (+1)
I 13 (+1)
W 12 (+1)
C 16 (+3)

Feats:
1st level std.: Exotic Wpn. Prof. - Bastard Sword
1st level human bonus:  Dodge
1st level fighter bonus:  Weapon Focus - Bastard Sword
3rd level std.:  Persausive (+2 to intimidate and bluff)

Skills:
Intimidate (4 ranks)  4+3+2(feat)= +9
Ride (4 ranks) 4+1= +5
Climb (4 ranks) 4+3= +7
Bluff (4 ranks) 4+3+2(feat)=  +9
Concentration (2 ranks) 2+1= +3
Spellcraft (1 rank) 1+1= +2
Knowledge (Arcana) (3 ranks) 3+1= +4
Knowledge (Local) (2 ranks)  2+1=  +3
Perform (Lute) (2 ranks) 2+3=  +5
Perform (Flute) (1 rank)  1+3=  +4
Perform (Drum) (1 rank)  1+3=  +4

Bard Abilities:  Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1

Bard Spells Known: [can cast 3 zero level, 1 first level each day as a 2nd level Bard]
Zero Level: Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Read Magic, Summon Instrument  
First Level: Cure Light Wounds, Sleep


----------



## moritheil (Feb 21, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Moritheil...I love you. That works out really well and even gives me some twisted ideas for Tieflings...




 

I'll update the build once more tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always liked mixing a fighter w/bard Leif. Look forward to it. So it looks like we've got a rogue/fighter, a bard/fighter, a wizard. Possibly a Paladin and Crusader.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Happy to Be Here!*

Truth be told, I haven't played a bard before with 3.5 rules.  The last bard I played was back in the old 1ed., AD&D days, where bards were triple-class characters --Fighter/Thief/Bard.  I'm looking forward to playing Garwood!  Arcane Cure spells are so cool!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay I'm going on a short vacation this weekend so I won't be back until Sunday night (Which is Sunday afternoon for any Americans). I suppose I should note that I'm between 5-8 hours ahead of America depending on your state so my posting may be at strange times for you. (Like now..it's 3 am east coast, 8 here.) I updated the Wiki to include a section on Religion. The differences between dieties and gods are important, since no one really says they worship a Diety anymore. Its practically a sin to say as much. (Not that anyone would know what  diety is but the gods..) I'll add more information later.

Leif, you've been included into the Wiki. Anyone else that wants to make an account so they can update or add their characters--Feel free. I will accept you all come sunday. After thinking it over I think I will also put the Pc's up in a RG thread. Don't forget all those juicy background bits and character appearances.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm interested, if there's still room.  I've been thinking I want to play a divine caster, probably a favored soul but I'm willing to be talked into cleric if it fits the game better.  Off to read the wiki now; more detailed concept later.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a partially finished favored soul.  Haven't bought any equipment, since I have to run out the door for the moment; I'll update that tomorrow.  

Disclaimer:  I'm not the most experienced D&D player ever, and I'm sure I've missed a trick or two, particularly as regards non-SRD content.  Suggestions are always welcome.  

[sblock=crunch]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Geraint Beldarane
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 3
[B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Piello, god of Dreams (N)

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5
[B]Int:[/B] 10  0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     

[B]HP:[/B] 24 (3d8 +6 con )
[B]ACP:[/B]  0
[B]Spell Save:[/B] +3


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +1          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear (reach weapon)   +6        1d8+4         x3
Heavy mace                      +5        1d8+3         x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Feats:[/B] 
  Weapon focus (longspear)  (Favored Soul 3)
  Combat casting            (clvl 1)
  Heavy armor proficiency   (human bonus feat)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12 + 3 + 3 = 18
[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              6    +2          +8
Knowledge (religion)       5    +0          +5
Diplomacy                  3    +2          +5
Sense Motive               3    +3          +6
Spellcraft                 1    +0          +10

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
tbd

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 0 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 5000g

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76    153   230   460  1120

[B]Spells known[/B]: 5/4  
  0:  Detect magic, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Guidance
  1:  Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Prot from Evil

[B]Spells per day:[/B]  7/6  [B]Save DC: 3 + spell level[/B] 


[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] dark brown, black in most light
[B]Hair:[/B] brown, short, curly
[B]Skin:[/B] swarthy
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description and background]
*Appearance:* 
Geraint is a powerfully built man, with strong features and a confident presence.  He wears heavy armor with an artfully enameled closed eye within a star upon the breast.

*Background:* Now that the gods walk the earth and rule directly, their servants tend to play a direct role in public life, carrying worldly authority as well as spiritual.  But the gods do not always explain their purposes to mortals, and some gods are more aloof and mysterious than others.  Piello, the Lord of Dreams, is among the most inscrutable, and thus when people identify Geraint as a servant of the Dreamlord, he is at once reviled and flattered, feared and respected, since no one, perhaps not even the gods themselves, know what ends he seeks.  Geraint is practiced at deflecting their inquiries, subtle and otherwise, with a knowing smile and a cryptic word.  The truth is that he himself does not know what purpose Piello has in mind for him, only that there is a purpose, and that when the time comes he intends to be ready.  

Geraint is the son of a blacksmith in a mid-sized city near the coast to the north of Keldon.  Feeling a connection with the divine from an early age, he trained in basic weaponry and armor with several companies of temple guards for various gods, before the senior clerics realized which god it was who took an interest in him.  At that point he was asked, politely but firmly, to seek his fortunes elsewhere.  Since then he has travelled as the wind took him, taking odd jobs and picking up the occasional bit of treasure, until one day he found himself in Redtol reading a leaflet looking for adventurers to join a new guild.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Not as Happy as I First Thought....*

 

Of all the TERRIBLE timing!  I had to pick today to get sick.  So I probably won't be posting much, if at all, for the next several days.  Yeah, I know, that's not what I siged on for, and it truly bites for the rest of you guys.  I wouldn't blame you one little bit if you wanted to recruit someone to replace me now.  But they way I feel today, I'm just not going to be able to write a decent post to save my life!  And the really cruel thing is that, as my most recent game, even if I do manage to post once or twice, it probably won't be in this thread.  Gosh!  Cold, ain't I?  :\  I throw myself upon the mercy of the DM.  And I promise that it won't hurt my feelings if you give me the axe.  (Hey, it's what I'd do in your shoes.)


----------



## moritheil (Feb 22, 2008)

The DM is out until Sunday night GMT.  So you do have 2-3 days to recover.  Get well soon!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2008)

is this thread still recruiting? if so, how about a human Rogue/sorcerer?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 24, 2008)

Coavaithe--background looks fine. everything else looks good. Go ahead and do the equipment

Leif: We only have one character completely done, your mechanics finished, Mori's still needs a background and one other partially done. So unless two others completely post there people up before you get better I won't kick you out. And you can always join in later too. 

Scott--go ahead and post a character up. So far we have three players (maybe four if Leif stays) that have posted at least part of their character up. 

Okay, so once I get a background from Moritheil and equipment on Covaithe I'll begin an IC thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2008)

right---that is a 38 point buy and 5 k gp to equip...on it chief!


----------



## moritheil (Feb 24, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Okay, so once I get a background from Moritheil and equipment on Covaithe I'll begin an IC thread.




I'm working on it now!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Okay, so once I get a background from Moritheil and equipment on Covaithe I'll begin an IC thread.





Booyah! Looking forward to it. 

P.S. Do dwarves in Cora have the 'dwarvish' accent found in say LOTR or Forgotton Realms?


----------



## covaithe (Feb 25, 2008)

[sblock=Geraint updated]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Geraint Beldarane
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 3
[B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Piello, god of Dreams (N)

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5
[B]Int:[/B] 10  0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30' (20' in armor)
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     

[B]HP:[/B] 24 (3d8 +6 con )


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +1          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear +1 (reach)            +7        1d8+5         x3
Heavy mace                      +5        1d8+3         x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Feats:[/B] 
  Weapon focus (longspear)  (Favored Soul 3)
  Heavy armor proficiency   (human bonus feat)
  Combat casting            (clvl 1)
  Power attack               (clvl 3)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12 + 3 + 3 = 18
[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]ACP:[/B]  -6
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              6    +2          +8  (+12 for casting defensively)
Heal                       2    +3          +5
Diplomacy                  6    +2          +8
Sense Motive               3    +3          +6
Spellcraft                 1    +0          +1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Full plate              2,650      50
+1 Longspear               2,305       9
Heavy mace                    12       8
Backpack                       2       2
  Bedroll                      0.1     5
  trail rations x4             2       4

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 78 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 28g 9s

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76    153   230   460  1120

[B]Spells known[/B]: 5/4  
  0:  Detect magic, Light, Mending, Read Magic, Create Water
  1:  Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, Prot from Evil

[B]Spells per day:[/B]  6/6  [B]Save DC: 3 + spell level[/B] 


[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] dark brown, black in most light
[B]Hair:[/B] brown, short, curly
[B]Skin:[/B] swarthy
```
[/sblock]

A few changes:  
 - added equipment.  Fairly boring selection; I don't have MIC
 - added level 3 feat.  Don't know how I missed that.  :/
 - juggled skills some, since it turns out know(religion) isn't a class skill.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

*Language and notes*

rena1g-- I never thought about it before but..yes

Covaithe-- If you want to switch out one class skill for another, feel free. This will let you have access to Know(Religion). Note: Ill allow this for any character as long as you throw around some reasons why you have that switch. I.e. Geraint spent some time at various clerical schools thus he has some learning in religion. As you can tell, i dislike the idea of cc skills.

Everyone--When doing languages take a look at the Language tab in the wiki. Common is really Trade, and it's primarily only used by merchants, large stores and important trade locations. For default language use the language of where your character is from--This is most likely to be Keldonian since this is where the game starts and I'm assuming where most of you are from. Clerics, paladins, anyone of noble lineage, would also likely have Lasttin for their bonus language as it is the language of rituals and clergy. 

Also note that the traditional magical languages are different. Draconic is written only, no spoken form exists. As such while scrolls will be written in Draconic they will be pronounced using Arcenian. If you're playing a wizard you can take both of these using only one bonus language.

calla.wikispaces.com so you don't have to go dig for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2008)

is there an RG thread here on en world? or is it going to be on your wiki sight? or both?

[sblock=GERARD HAMPTON]
work in progress

```
[b]str[/b]   12   +1   4 pt     rogue 2/sorcerer 1     cl 3
[b]dex[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     hp:19      exp: 3000
[b]con[/b]   14   +2   6 pt     bab:+1     grapp: +2
i[b]nt[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     Init: +6
[b]wis[/b]   12   +1   4 pt  
[b]chr[/b]   15   +2   8 pt

[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES:  base abil   misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      0      +2     --      +2
[u]Reflex[/u]    3      +2     --      +5
[u]will[/u]      2      +1     --      +3

[b]ARMOR:[/b]

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b]   15
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]           13
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]    12

[b]type[/b]           [b]bonus:[/b] [b]max dex:[/b] [b]sp fail:[/b] [b]ACP: [/b] [b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]
[u]Leather armor[/u]     +2      +6        10%     -0    30     15.0 
dodge (feat)      +1
dex               +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]              att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier[/u]           +3   d6 +1   18-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite Cross bow[/u]   +2   d8      19-20/x2   80       P
[u]Dagger[/u]           +3   d4 +1   19-20/x2   10      P/S
[u]Mace, lite[/u]       +3   d6 +1      x2      ---      B

[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)
Practiced Spellcaster (exch for summ familiar (class))
Improved Inititive (Human)
Dodge (char lev 1)
Weapon Finesse (Char lev 3)

[u]Skill points[/u] 60

[b]SKILLS:[/b]                  Ranks Abil  misc    total
Appraise (r) int          +2     +2   --       +4
Balence (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Bluff (r,S) cha           +1     +2   --       +3
Climb (r) str             +3     +1   --       +4
Conctr (S) con            +2     +2   --       +4
Craft , carving(r,S) int  +1     +2   --       +3
Dciph Script (r) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Diplomacy (r) cha         +1     +2   --       +3
Disable Dev (r) int       +4     +2   --       +6
Disguise (r) cha          +1     +2   --       +3
Esc Art (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Gath info (r) cha         +2     +2   --       +4
Hide (r) dex              +4     +2   --       +6
Jump (r) str              +2     +1   --       +3
Know: Arcana (S) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Know: local (r) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Listen (r) wis            +4     +1   --       +5
Move silent (r) dex       +4     +2   --       +6
Open Locks (r) dex        +4     +2   --       +6
Search (r) int            +4     +2   --       +6
Sense Motive (r) wis      +1     +1   --       +2
Slight of Hand (r) dex    +2     +2   --       +4
Spell Craft (S) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Spot (r)wis               +4     +1   --       +5
Swim (r) str              +1     +1   --       +2
Tumble (r) dex            +4     +2   --       +6
Use Mag Dev (r) cha       +1     +2   --       +3
Use Rope (r) dex          +1     +2   --       +3



[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] Keldonian (Beyan), Trade, Dormithien, Caven

[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at +4 levs from feat: praticed spell caster)[/u] 
Casts as fifth level)[/b]

[b]spells per day:       spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 5 + 1 (cha) = 6     4
lv 1: 3 + 1 (cha) = 4     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u][/b]
Acid Splash
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick

[u][b]1st level:[/u][/b]
magic missle
*low light vision

[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

leather armor        10.00      15.0 lb

Rapier,mw, +1      2320.00       2.0
Xbow, lt             35.00       4.0
   boltws, mw x20   140.00       2.0
Dagger x3             6.00       3.0
mace, lt              5.00       4.0

Backpack              2.00       2.0
Bedroll               0.10       5.0
Flint/steel           1.0       ----
Grapple               1.0        4.0
Rope, silk (100')    20.00       5.0
rataions x7           3.50       7.0
sunrods x6           14.00       6.0
carving tools         5.00       5.0
spell comp pouch      5.00       2.0
thieve's tools, mw  100.00       2.0
whetstone             0.02       1.0
torch                 0.05       5.0 
case, scroll          1.00       0.5
explorer's oputfit    ---       ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b]
[u]**Armband of elusive action[/u] (M72)    800 gp  
[u]**Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68)   500 gp
[u]**Boots of landing[/u](M77)              500 gp
[u]**Arcainist's gloves[/u](M72)            500 gp

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]     31 gp   3 sp   3 cp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of jsut learning.Gerard was hooke...friiendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his faather...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...


General information:

learned dormithian so as to plan his revenge against the slavers who killed his mother, 

learned trade from being near the docks and living on the streets, 

Caven learned from the street life and from the old master both as ways to warn others phisically.

escaped the firs of his past and the cold of the lonly nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Garard & Xavier will make one hell of a flanking team...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2008)

Jack of Tales:

[sblock=request of swap]
can i trade summon familiar for practiced spellcaster (complete arcane p79 ish)

gives +4 to spell caaaste level for XXX/ level variables but not for spells known or spells per day

I have had familiars in the past, but they are usually forgotten  or never useable at higher levels and there for more hinderance then help.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

Swap approved. I agree about the familiars being typically ignored.

I made an RG gallery. There is a link in the first post, I'll also be including important NPC's and locations there. It will have the same information the wiki will have also.

EDIT: Scott it looks like you did something strange with the pointbuy for attributes. It's 38 pt buy, you have 45 pts of attribute points. If you need a fast/easy way to calculate it use: http://www.hackslash.net/?p=73


----------



## moritheil (Feb 25, 2008)

[sblock=Alatheil Dawnmist]
RACE (CR) : Fire Elf
CLASS (LEVEL) : Wizard 3
... NET LEVEL : 3
ALIGNMENT : NG
SIZE : Medium
SPEED : 30 ft.
TYPE : Outsider (native)

Short, impulsive, and warlike, Alatheil Dawnmist often strikes others as decidedly unlike the stereotypical graceful elven maiden. She enjoys the classical elven arts of swordplay and wizardry, and indeed surprised many by choosing to follow the path of magic instead of the way of the warrior.

Though few who are not connected to elven nobility would guess it, Alatheil actually hails from a distinguished noble line.  Her grandfather served as an ambassador to the drow before the fateful split.  While in Keswick, he lent his expertise to a series of magical experiments designed to tap into the power of the elemental planes.  He came away with the essence of fire bound to his blood, and mages on both sides were delighted.  Before further experiments could be planned, however, the elven nations rejected the drow offer of alliance and his time with the drow swiftly came to an end.

The drow continued their experiments after he left, but no longer content to merely tap the elements, they experimented with other sources of power, ultimately connecting themselves with the abyss.  Nondrow recoiled in horror; the material plane was composed of the four elements, and to be stronger in one than others was arguably an abnormality, but still within mortal limits.  To be partly formed of the stuff of the abyss was to no longer be elven.  The drow did not see it that way, adding one more item to the list of ultimately irreconcilable differences between them.

Though Alatheil has no particular interest in matters of politics, nobility, and diplomacy, her training in them was inevitable given her family.

EXPERIENCE :
CASH : 5,000 gp - expenses

ABILITY SCORES 36 pt buy: 4+10+10+10+2+2
Str 12 (+1) (12/base)
Dex 18 (+4) (16/base 2/race)
Con 14 (+2) (16/base -2/race)
Int 18 (+4) (16/base 2/race)
Wis 10 (+0) (10/base)
Cha 8 (-1) (10/base -2/race)

SAVES
FORT +7 (1/wiz 2/con 4/fam)
REF +5 (1/wiz 4/dex)
WILL +3 (3/wiz) +2 vs. ench/fear/death; immune sleep

Familiar: Rat.

HIT POINTS : 16 (3d4 +6/con)

ARMOR CLASS
Standard : 22 (10/base 4/dex 4/armor)
Touch : 17 (10/base 4/dex)
Flat-Foot : 15 (10/base 4/armor)

INITIATIVE : +4 (4/dex)
BASE ATTACK : +2
RANGED : +7 (4/dex 1/enh)
MELEE : +7 (4/dex 1/enh)

WEAPONS
MW cold iron rapier [1d6 18-20x2]
Slam [1d8 x2, when Fist of Stone or Alter Self are up]
+1 Mighty Composite Longbow	[1d8 +1enh +1str x3] Note: Darkwood

LANGUAGES
Common, Draconic, Elven (Silas), Elven (Arath), Spirit, Drow, High Corvese

RACIAL TRAITS
• +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
• Medium size.
• Land speed 30 feet
• Immunity to magic sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
• Low Light Vision.
• +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for that door. An elf’s senses are so keen that she practically has a sixth sense about hidden portals.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against creatures of the water subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• -2 penalty on all saving throws against spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities with the water or cold subtype or used by creatures of the water or cold subtype, including extraplanar creatures from the Elemental Plane of Water.
• Resistance to fire 5.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
• Free MWP: rapier, longsword, all straight bows.
• Favoured Class: Wizard.


CLASS FEATURES
Wiz: Bonus feats, Familiar; Elf Generalist: 1 more spell known at each level, 1 extra highest-level slot.
Enhanced Link: 2x familiar benefit within arm's reach (normal at 1 mile).

FEATS
Cha 1 . Otherworldly (Native Outsider, 60' darkvision, MWP, +2 to diplomacy)
Wiz 1 . Scribe Scroll
Cha 3 . Weapon Finesse (+dex to attack)
Cha 6 .
Cha 9 .
Cha12 .
Cha15 .
Cha18 .
---------------[ Epic Threshold! ]---------------
Cha21 .
Cha24 .

SKILLS 6*6 = 36
Concentration      +8 (6 ranks 2 con)
Diplomacy          +3 (0 ranks -1 cha 2/other 2/kn)
Know (Arcana)     +10 (6 ranks 4 int)
Know (Nobility)    +9 (5 ranks 4 int)
Know (Planes)     +10 (6 ranks 4 int)
Know (Religion)    +9 (5 ranks 4 int)
Search             +6 (2 ranks 4 int)
Spellcraft        +12 (6 ranks 4 int 2/ka)

Spent 36 ranks

EQUIPMENT gp.
Adventurer's Outfit
Mithral Chain Shirt             [1100 gp; AC4 6maxdex 0 ACP 10% ASF]
MW Mighty Composite Longbow     [530 gp; Darkwood; 1d8+4 x3 add +1str bon to dmg]
Arrows, Regular (40)		[4 gp]
MW cold iron rapier             [340 gp; 1d6 18-20x2]

Metamagic Rod, Lesser Extend    [3000 gp; extend up to 3rd level sp, 3/day]


WIZ SPELLS: 4 3+1 2+1
0 - arcane mark, detect magic, message, prestidigitation
1 - Burning Rage, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Fist of Stone
2 - Alter Self x2, Glitterdust

KNOWN
0 - all
1 - Burning Rage, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Fist of Stone, Ray of Enfeeblement
2 - Alter Self, Bladeweave, Glitterdust
[/sblock]

[sblock=alter self]Ice Mephit (MM)		4	s	30, Fly 50(perf)    2 Claws (1d3)
Salt Mephit (MM)	6	s	30, Fly 40(av)		2 Claws (1d3)
Minor Xorn (MM)		12 	s	20, Burrow 20'      Bite (2d8), 3 Claws (1d3), +4 to Spot and Search, All Around Vision
[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]Fist of Stone
Transmutation
V,S,M
Sor/Wiz 1
1 round/level (or 1 min?)
self

You gain +6/enh strength and a natural slam attack according to size.


Bladeweave(CAdv p144)
<Ill(pattern), V, 1 Swift Action, Personal, 1rnd/lvl(D)>
– Any round in which the caster attacks with a melee weapon, he/she can make an additional touch attack roll at his/her best attack bonus as a Free Action. If successful, the touched opponent is Dazed for 1 round (WillNeg, SR applies).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you want us to re-post our characters to the RG?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 25, 2008)

Only if 1) you want to or 2) the other players request it. As the DM, I won't need it as I plan on making use of the wiki over yet another subscription filling thread.

The IC thread is up! Recruiting is still open. We have three players with finished characters and two partially-made characters. I'll cap us off at 6 players. 

Note: While posting in the IC thread can you guys include your Name, class and current HP in the Title? Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Swap approved. I agree about the familiars being typically ignored.
> 
> I made an RG gallery. There is a link in the first post, I'll also be including important NPC's and locations there. It will have the same information the wiki will have also.
> 
> EDIT: Scott it looks like you did something strange with the pointbuy for attributes. It's 38 pt buy, you have 45 pts of attribute points. If you need a fast/easy way to calculate it use: http://www.hackslash.net/?p=73




lets see...carry the two divide by omega to the omnicron power then induce the electron enhanced flux capacitor...

sorry, i forgot to cast my spell : madman's math before. got it fixed, i thinik   

more details to come later!


----------



## covaithe (Feb 26, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> The IC thread is up!




I seem to be having trouble finding this.  Could you give a pointer to it please, for us stupid folks?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but.... do you have room for another player?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2008)

covaithe said:
			
		

> I seem to be having trouble finding this.  Could you give a pointer to it please, for us stupid folks?




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=219872

It fell off the first page. If the link doesn't work it's on page 2 of the Playing the Game forum... 3 posts.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks!  I didn't think to look past the first page.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 26, 2008)

Voda, still open for recruiting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2008)

I give you:
*Zarpox Tremen*
Hope you like it.
Oh, and tell me about any error you see. He must be full of them! Lol.

```
Name: Zarpox Tremen 
Class: Warlock
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Caotic neutral
 

Str: 14 +2 (6p.)     Level: 3        XP: 
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +2         HP: 9+6+6
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 1/cold iron
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 08 -1 (0p.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +0
Cha: 16 +3 (10p.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +1    +0    19
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1    +3          +4
Ref:                       1    +3          +4
Will:                      3    -1          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
MW  Falichon            +5     2d6+3       18x2
Eldrich Blast              +6     2d6            (?) 

Languages: Lasttin, iskani, Keldonian.

Abilities: Endrich blast (electric blue) (2d6); Detect magic(Like the spell).
	
Feats: Weapon focus (Spell like abilities: eldrich blast), Point black shot, Weapon proficience (Martial Weapons)

Skill Points: 8+2+2          Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Use Magic Device         2    +3          +5
Spellcraft               2    +0          +2
Bluff                    6    +3          +9
Knowledge(planes)        2    +0          +2



Equipment:                      Cost  Weight                  
+1 Mithral Chain shirt         2200gp   
Clothings                   
4 potions of CLW               200gp
4potions of MAge armor         200gp
Tent                             10gp
Bedroll                           1gp
Blanquet                          5sp
Trail rations                     5sp
Rope hemp
MW Falichon                    375gp
Amulet of Natural Armor       2000gp
 
      Money: 13gp

Spell DC: 3 (Cha) + Spell Level

 [B]Invocations:
               Least:[/B] Hideous blow (as a one turn action, the user can channel an Eldrich blast throw a weapon, dealing the additional damage of the eldrich blast, along with any effect it has), Darkness (Like the spell).  

Age: 33
Height: 1.8 meters
Weight: 80 kg
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Pale
```

Zarpox is somehow tall, with penetrating blue eyes. His hands are thin and fast. He is very 

thoughtfull and speculative, and never take others ideas lightly without questioning. His 

eldrich blasts are used very usually, agains enemies, against stubborn objects which seems 

not to be in the correct place, and anything that the warlock think must be must be "fixed" 

.His chaotic behaviour is strong, making him a dreadfull rival, though it is hidden beneath 

his friendly face and his big smile. Bluffing and lieing are usual when he interact with 

other persons. 


Zarpox is a cunning warlock, descendant from a long tradition magic user family, that was cast out because a deal with demons they had in an early past. The Tremen family swear vengeance upon those wizards that have cast them away, and ever since, what was a prominent wizard breeding family, became a warlocks and wild mages clan. 
Zarpox is one of the offsprings of the now feared Termen family, but he didn't take that to seriously, he prefers to find the easiest way to became wealthy and powerful.  Ever since he left his home, Zarpox wanders around, looking for something easy and productive to do. 
His last "Productive thing" was protect a cart of 'not that much wealthy' merchants from a middle size city in the north of Keldon, to a small farming town, lost in the middle of a wide plain, known for the common presence of orcs. The farming village itself was kind of a wooden fort, but any one outside the village is inexistent to the local militia. So, Zarpox decided to earn some easy money, and seat down in the front cart, and sleep all the way. Luckily he wake up when the first merchant has slain with an arrow in his chest. 
Making use of his fiendish powers, Zarpox summoned a magical darkness over the cart he was in, and waited for the assailants to make their way in it. With swings of his falichon, he killed one after another, protected by the veil of magical darkness. When the effect dissipated, five orcs were ling in the dusty road, lifeless. 

Recently, a friend of him, Vincent Wyce, told him about his new guild of adventurers, they seem like a wise choice for a wealthy future, Zarpox thought, and there he was, sitting on the wooden floor of the building of the "Redtol Wyverns", half sleep, half polishing his sword.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 26, 2008)

Off the top of my head before I check some stuff in books, I see that you listed your weapon as a Quarterstaff but make mention to having a sword in your history and a "Knee falchion" so..I'm really confused as to what all that is unless of course you intended the staff to be a falchion and the falchion to be a +1 Keen falchion. In which case you would have priced the weapon incorrectly. I believe it's 2k for a +1 weapon and an additional 2k for the keen and then the 300+weapon cost for a masterwork weapon. 

And for spelling mistakes, if you have a big problem with it, type your post in a program like MS word or Open Office to take care of that problem. I really dislike misspelling but understand that not only do mistakes happen quite easily but that some people have more difficulty with it then others. Thus why technology rocks, eh? 

I'll edit this post later when I have some time to go through your sheet in more depth.
_Edit 1_: [sblock]You cannot take weapon focus in spells. You can take it for 'Weaponlike spells' as per Complete Arcane thus you could have: Weapon Focus (Eldritch Blast) (I think this is what you intended anyway)[/sblock]

_Edit 2_: [sblock] Languages: Please see the wiki link in the first page for information on languages in my game. Also, please include Eldritch Blast under Weapons as an attack so I can easily see your bonus to hit, range, etc. Could you also provide a short description of what your invocations do? Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2008)

From SRD 

Keen
This ability doubles the threat range of a weapon. Only piercing or slashing weapons can be keen. (If you roll this property randomly for an inappropriate weapon, reroll.) This benefit doesn’t stack with any other effect that expands the threat range of a weapon (such as the keen edge spell or the Improved Critical feat). 

Moderate transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, keen edge; Price +1 bonus. 

Therefore a +1 Keen weapon costs 8k + MW + base, thought I'd save you the trouble Jack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head before I check some stuff in books, I see that you listed your weapon as a Quarterstaff but make mention to having a sword in your history and a "Knee falchion" so..I'm really confused as to what all that is unless of course you intended the staff to be a falchion and the falchion to be a +1 Keen falchion. In which case you would have priced the weapon incorrectly. I believe it's 2k for a +1 weapon and an additional 2k for the keen and then the 300+weapon cost for a masterwork weapon.
> 
> And for spelling mistakes, if you have a big problem with it, type your post in a program like MS word or Open Office to take care of that problem. I really dislike misspelling but understand that not only do mistakes happen quite easily but that some people have more difficulty with it then others. Thus why technology rocks, eh?
> 
> ...






On the quarterstaff subject: I forgot to delete it and place the keen falichon in its place. And if its a MW falichon I get the plus 1 to attack I think, but not to damage, so its just a Knee falichon. About the +3 on damage, I thought that two handed weapons add 1.5xSTR bonus to damage, correct me if I'm wrong.

About spelling: I'm not a native English speaker, I have a "spelling corrector" if thats the term, but it seems not to be working fine. I thought all spelling was right. My mistake, I should pay more attention.

About th weapon focus: thats exactly what I intended to do, but get messed up in the translations, I gt the Spanish versions of the books you see, some words have no literal translation. 

Misc: corrected.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2008)

On the quarterstaff subject: I forgot to delete it and place the keen falichon in its place. And if its a MW falichon I get the plus 1 to attack I think, but not to damage, so its just a Knee falichon. About the +3 on damage, I thought that two handed weapons add 1.5xSTR bonus to damage, correct me if I'm wrong.

About spelling: I'm not a native English speaker, I have a "spelling corrector" if thats the term, but it seems not to be working fine. I thought all spelling was right. My mistake, I should pay more attention.

About th weapon focus: thats exactly what I intended to do, but get messed up in the translations, I gt the Spanish versions of the books you see, some words have no literal translation. 

Misc: corrected.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're not sure on the translation feel free to put it up in spanish. I can help you convert it ^^

Don't worry about spelling if your not a native speaker, fine by me. De donde eres en Espana?

--You do add 1.5x str on 2-handed weapons. 
--All magical items -must- be of MW quality. In addition to this you must have at least a +1 magical bonus (2k) before applying any additional bonuses. Renau1g posted up the costing of a Keen falchion from the SRD. I did not give enough for you to afford one so you may just want to get a +1 falchion.

However I think you should either 1) try for a different weapon or avoid buying magical weapons at all. Your Eldritch blast scales very very nicely and can easily surpass any magical item. Since you can use it as a weapon I would say focus on that and use your cash for other boosts such as armor and various items.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is my first cut at my Ahl’Artathi Paladin character. I still need to work on background and complete equipment:

[sblock]Name: Felidae
Race: Ahl’Artathi
Class: Paladin
Level: 3

Gender: Female
Height: 5'-0"
Weight: 100#
Age: 14

Abilities:
STR 10 (+0) [4 points]
DEX 16 (+3) [10 points]
CON 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 race]
INT 8 (-1) [0 points]
WIS 14 (+2) [6 points]
CHA 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 race]

Racial Ability: Low-Light Vision, Natural Attack 2-Claws 1d6 each.

Class Abilities: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/Day, Divine Grace, Lay On Hands 15, Aura Of Courage, Divine Health.

Hit Dice: 3d10
HP: 25
AC: 16/17/18* (10 base, +3 Dex, +3 Armor, [+1/+2 shield])
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
* Normal: 16, Two Weapons: 17, Two Weapons & Fighting Defensively: 18 

Saves:
Fort +8 (+3 base, +0 Con, +5 Divine Grace)
Ref +9 (+1 base, +3 Dex, +5 Divine Grace)
Will +8 (+1 base, +2 Wis, +5 Divine Grace)

BAB: +3
MAB: +3
RAB: +6

Weapons:
+1 Scimitar (+4, 1-H, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2, S)
+1 Kukri (+4, Light, 1d4+1, 18-20/2x, S)
Claw (+3, Light, 1d6, 2x, S)

Feats:
Two-Weapon Fighting (1st level)
Two-Weapon Defense (3rd level)

Languages: Common & Mrur

Skills:
Balance +9 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +6 race)
Diplomacy +11 (6 ranks, +5 Cha)
Hide +5/+9* (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2/+6* race)
Move Silently +5/+9* (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2/+6* race)
* In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth

EQUIPMENT:
Traveler's Outfit (worn)
MW Studded Leather Armor (175gp, 20#, worn)
+1 Scimitar (2315gp, 4#, belt)
+1 Kukri (2308gp, 2#, belt)
Treasure (202gp)
Total (5000gp, 26#)

Current Load: 26# (light load: 33#)[/sblock]


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm really sorry for the silence, but I've had a cold of terrasque proportions.  I'll post my character pretty soon.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow... that's a big cold


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Recruiting Cap*

reau1g, as a fellow new gamer to these threads I must say..you make me laugh--alot. 

Bihlbo--Might want to hurry on that, or at least post the background/appearance up. We have a cleric,fighter/rogue and a wizard. And so far a cat-humanoid paladin with no background, a human warlock(Who are always good for ranged support) and rogue/sorcerer (whose background uses some elements of my campaign setting, making me like him.)vying for places. I am capping the group at 5 so most likely I will pick who fills those last two slots based on 2 criteria: 1) preferences of the other players for class. (i.e. healer, tank, mage, etc) and 2) who makes the most interesting character. 

Seeing so much interest in this game makes me very sad to turn anyone down. As such, I am considering starting up a second game. It would have the same basis: Group of individuals in adventurer's guild on first mission together. You'd even be from the same guild so you would all know one another. 

However, I am not quite sure if I have time to run two games. I like to make maps for the games and that takes time, mind you not alot of time, but time none the less. 

Also, on a third note: I could make this mission hard enough for you to need 8 players. This is up to Renau1g, morthiel and covaithe since they are currently the only three players I have completely approved.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Lanuth "Smoothy" Smoothedcrest Gelem-Puvitho*

[sblock=Character Background]
Lanuth is of the Gelem-Puvitho family (since the goliaths have no written form of their language, sometimes this is spelled Gelempuvitho or Gelimpovitho) of the Oor peaks that his people have always called _The Egithona_.  His honorific "Smoothedcrest" was given after surviving being captured by ogres.  The ogres dragged him for several miles and the damage to his face and head sheared off much of the lithoderms there.  Humans usually shorten this to Smoothy, but among his people only his older family members still call him Lanuth, so common is the use of Smoothedcrest.

Growing up in the mountains of Oor, it was not long before he had to choose between staying with his people or becoming a "nomad," as they called the outsiders who visited the goliaths hoping to coax some into joining their military ranks.  Were it not for his love of creating things, he would have stayed.  But among his people the forging of weapons and armor was seen as pointless folly, as the dwarves nearby were already so engaged in the practice.

He trained in the Granite Citadel where he met an adherant of Autur and discovered the importance of the gods and what it means to be a follower of something greater than yourself.  His newfound zeal channeled his training into a focused path that lead him to become a crusader with a burning purpose to protect the just and righteous from corrupting forces.

Back on Oor, Smoothedcrest joined up with the Stone Bulls in an effort to gain a military alliance with a worthy organization.  However, since moving to Keldon he has attempted to instead join the ranks of the Shields of Autur.  He has arrived at significant opposition, in part due to his thick accent (some seem to not understand him at all, though if this is due to a conscious choice on their part or not, it is unclear), though certainly his former affiliation with the Stone Bulls has not helped his case.  He has heard a rumor, albeit from an unreliable source, that some think he is actually Pommik the Red-Handed (or Pommik the Fell, or Fell-Hand Pommik, depending on which religious group you talk to), a war criminal, in exile.  Though Smoothy's age makes him far too young to be possibly confused with Fell-Hand, he's the only goliath they know of, and Smoothy's the only goliath most here have ever seen.  

[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Stats]
NG Male goliath crusader 3; follower of Autur
*Init * +0
*AC * 22 (+9 armor, +1 natural, +2 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 22
*hp* 36
*Fort* +7, *Ref * +1, *Will * +4; (base 3/1/1)
*Speed * 20 ft.
*Base Atk * +3; Grp +12
*Melee * +10 large magic longsword (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*Ability Scores* 
STR 20
DEX 10 
CON 18 
INT 10 
WIS 10
CHA 16 
*Feats * Weapon Focus (longsword), 
Heavy Lithoderms (RS 141): Natural armor increases by 1
*Skills * Balance +0 (-7 ACP), Climb +3 (-4 ACP), Craft (blacksmithing) +6, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +0 (-7 ACP), Hide +0 (-7 ACP), Intimidate +9, Jump +11 (-2 ACP), Move Silently +0 (-7 ACP), Sense Motive +2, Swim +5 (-9 ACP)
*Languages * Gorosh (mountain dwarves), Keldonian, Oorish, and the native language of his people, Gol-Kaa

*Maneuvers* (Devo = Devoted Spirit, Stone = Stone Dragon, White = White Raven)
1 stance is always active, all are available at all times.
5 strikes are prepared and become available thus: 2 in first round, 1 each round afterward.  They are available at random.

_Currently prepared maneuvers_: Crusader's Strike, Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones, Stone Vise, Leading the Attack.

_Stances_
Iron Guard's Glare (L1, p59, Devo): Enemies take -4 penalty on attacks against your allies.
Stonefoot Stance (L1, p85, Stone): +2 bonus on Strength checks and +2 bonus to AC against larger foes.

_Strikes_
Crusader's Strike (L1, p58, Devo): Successfull attack allows you to heal 1d6 + 1/IL.
Vanguard Strike (L1, p62, Devo): Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.
Charging Minotaur (L1, p81, Stone): Charging bull rush deals damage, ignores attacks of opportunity.
Stone Bones (L1, p84, Stone): Gain DR 5/adamantine for 1 round.
Stone Vise (L2, p85, Stone): Deal +1d6 damage, attack immobilizes creature.
Leading the Attack (L1, p91, White): Allies gain +4 bonus on attacks against target.

*Class Features*
_Furious Counterstrike (Ex)_: Attack bonus equal to damage pool divided by 5, rounded down (min +1, max +6 atk bonus) - Damage pool must have at least 1 point in it.
_Steely Resolve (Ex)_: First 5 damage each encounter goes to damage pool. At the end of your next turn the damage in pool is dealt as normal, and the pool is reset to zero.  All other attack effects are resolved normally.
_Indomitable Soul (Ex)_: Add Cha bonus to Will saves.
_Zealous Surge (Ex)_: May reroll a single saving throw once per day - declare the reroll before determining failure or success.

*Racial Features*
Darkvision 60 ft.
Powerful Build: You function in many ways as if you were one size category larger if it is advantageous to you.  The benefits stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change your size category.
Mountain Movement: You may make standing long jumps and high jumps as if you were running. You can engage in accelerated climbing without taking the -5 penalty on the Climb check.
Acclimated: You are automatically aclimated to life at high altitude.

*Equipment*

Heavy steel shield (armor bonus +2), weight 15, ACP -2, SF 15%
+1 full plate (armor bonus +9), weight 50, max Dex +1, ACP -5, SF 35%, speed 20
+1 large longsword (2d6, 19/x2), weight 8, slashing

Backpack (empty) 2 gp 2 lb.
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb. 
Flint and steel 1 gp — 
Rations, trail (per day) 5 sp 1 lb.  x2
Sack (empty) 1 sp 1/2 lb.  x2
Waterskin 1 gp 4 lb. x2

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]

Lanuth stands 7 foot 2 inches tall and weighs a full 486 lbs.  His skin is a very dark gray with markings that appear paler and somewhat purplish.  (In fact, since goliath markings are always darker than their natural skin, he is actually covered in markings so thick that his natural skin is only apparent in a few places that look to be markings themselves.)  He has thick lithoderns over much of his body, save his head and parts of his face which are smooth.  His forarms are unusually hairy compared to males from most races.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 27, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> reau1g, as a fellow new gamer to these threads I must say..you make me laugh--alot.




Thank you. I'm thankful my efforts are appreciated.   

P.S. I was looking at our our headquarters and it looks... quaint. Yes, that's the right word, quaint.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> ....
> Bihlbo--Might want to hurry on that, or at least post the background/appearance up. We have a ..
> ....many words omitted...
> and rogue/sorcerer (whose background uses some elements of my campaign setting, making me like him.)vying for places.





RBG!
and to think that i am the most humble man in the world and darn proud of that!!

roflmaogarb


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 28, 2008)

Biblbo--character looks finished and is approved when you tell me what ACP is >.>. Also you have no int modifier so unless you spent skill points you only know two languages..your racial and homeland which would be Oorish. Might want to spent a quick skill point to get Keldonian 

Tailspinner--waiting on background

Voda--You still dont have enough cash for a keen falchion its a total of 8k and your limit is 5k. Thanks for adding in the details on your invocations. You also have 3 languages listed but with no int modifier only have room for your default (Would be Keldonian) Unless you spent skill points on them

Scott--Still need to finish your character


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 28, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Biblbo--character looks finished and is approved when you tell me what ACP is >.>. Also you have no int modifier so unless you spent skill points you only know two languages..your racial and homeland which would be Oorish. Might want to spent a quick skill point to get Keldonian




Thanks!  How do you want me to work in the character?

ACP is Armor Check Penalty.

I spent skill points on langauges.

Considering where he's from, Smoothy aught to be using adamantine weapons and armor, but I just couldn't afford that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> If you're not sure on the translation feel free to put it up in spanish. I can help you convert it ^^
> 
> Don't worry about spelling if your not a native speaker, fine by me. De donde eres en Espana?
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delay, I was "rindiendo un examen de puta madre" as we say here. I'll update my sheet now.
Oh, y soy de Argentina =)


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 28, 2008)

Bihlbo--I made a mistke. I really need to have the questions posed in post #59 answered by the current three players before I pick fourth and fifth players. Although if there's no decision by saturday I'll just make it myself.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay thanks for telling me.  If I don't make the cut, I'll understand.  It won't hurt my feelings.

I'll check back on Monday (I'm not usually at a computer on the weekends).


----------



## moritheil (Feb 29, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Bihlbo--I made a mistke. I really need to have the questions posed in post #59 answered by the current three players before I pick fourth and fifth players. Although if there's no decision by saturday I'll just make it myself.




If time will be a factor for you, I'd err on the side of caution and not go to 8.  My personal experience with large campaigns (16 players, in my biggest one that ran for over a year) has taught me how draining it can be to manage them.

Ideally, my vote is for some sort of healer.  At 5, with at least 3 meleers, it looks like we might wind up tank-heavy and that means the presence or absence of healing will make a big difference.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 29, 2008)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Ideally, my vote is for some sort of healer.  At 5, with at least 3 meleers, it looks like we might wind up tank-heavy and that means the presence or absence of healing will make a big difference.




We aren't completely healing free at the moment; Geraint is a decent healer.  Still, more healing wouldn't hurt, even if it's just a CLW wand user.  Not that we can afford a wand, since the 5000 gp starting gold seems fiendishly well calculated to produce 2 good items with almost nothing left.  

In terms of party size, I'd echo moritheil's advice not to take more players in a group than you're comfortable running.  5 is certainly not an unreasonable number. 

As for who gets the spots...  We could certainly use a front-line fighter, and either the crusader or the paladin would be good for that.  The paladin can be an emergency healer / eventual wand user, but crusaders are just nice to have around.  I'd be happy with either.  Or both.  

Beyond that, I'm perfectly happy to let interesting background / DM preference tip the balance.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 29, 2008)

I concur with moritheil & Covaithe, 8 might be too many... we don't really have a straight up fighter. Xavier is more sneaky, striker (using their new terms), Alathiel is probably more along the same lines, and Geriant is a cleric-y type.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay. Bihlbo, you're in.Your pc could either have been upstairs, asleep or out doing some miscellaneous task for Sandy or Vincent. We'll wait to see if the paladin posts by tomorrow, if not I'll pick the fifth player then.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2008)

I just must say that in melee my warlock can do up to 4d6+3 points of damage. Its too good to be truth, I didn't pay much attention to that invocation, but its really worthy when you don't have more than one attack each round.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Feb 29, 2008)

By fighter I think they meant a tank, someone who can take lots of hits and not go down easy.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll work Smoothy in ASAP.

Yeah Voda, warlocks can really dish some damage when they hit.  I thought about making one of those to try it out.  Instead, I'm going the tank route.  Smoothy is meant to be the guy who protects the warlock so you can do the damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Judge Felidae : Ahl’Artathi Paladin 3*

Here is my final cut at my Ahl’Artathi Paladin character. Background and equipment are now complete:

[sblock]Name: Felidae
Race: Ahl’Artathi
Class: Paladin
Level: 3
Guild: The Judges of Hand

Gender: Female
Height: 5'-0"
Weight: 100#
Age: 14

Abilities:
STR 10 (+0) [2 points]
DEX 16 (+3) [10 points]
CON 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 race]
INT 8 (-1) [0 points]
WIS 14 (+2) [6 points]
CHA 20 (+5) [16 points, +2 race]

Racial Ability: Low-Light Vision, Natural Attack 2-Claws 1d6 each.

Class Abilities: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/Day, Divine Grace, Lay On Hands 15, Aura Of Courage, Divine Health.

Hit Dice: 3d10
HP: 25
AC: 16/17/18* (10 base, +3 Dex, +3 Armor, [+1/+2 shield])
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
* Normal: 16, Two Weapons: 17, Two Weapons & Fighting Defensively: 18 

Saves:
Fort +8 (+3 base, +0 Con, +5 Divine Grace)
Ref +9 (+1 base, +3 Dex, +5 Divine Grace)
Will +8 (+1 base, +2 Wis, +5 Divine Grace)

BAB: +3
MAB: +3
RAB: +6

Weapons:
+1 Scimitar (+4, 1-H, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2, S)
+1 Kukri (+4, Light, 1d4+1, 18-20/x2, S)
Longbow (+6, Ranged, 1d8, x3, 100’, P)
Claw (+3, Light, 1d6, x2, S)

Feats:
Two-Weapon Fighting (1st level)
Two-Weapon Defense (3rd level)

Languages: Common & Mrur

Skills:
Balance +9 (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +6 race)
Diplomacy +11 (6 ranks, +5 Cha)
Hide +5/+9* (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2/+6* race)
Move Silently +5/+9* (0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2/+6* race)
* In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth

EQUIPMENT:
Traveler's Outfit (worn)
Judge Badge & Leather Cord (neck)
MW Studded Leather Armor (175gp, 20#, worn)
_Justice_ [+1 Scimitar] (2315gp, 4#, belt)
_Law_ [+1 Kukri] (2308gp, 2#, belt)
Longbow (75gp, 3#, back)
20 Arrows (1gp, 3#, back)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.5#, belt)
Treasure (26gp, 0.5#, pouch)
Annual Offering (100gp)
Total (5000gp, 33#)

Current Load: 33# (light load: 33#)

Background:
Felidae is the youngest of five cubs from the union of Krotonus and Asurae of the Goorthom clan. The Goorthom clan is one of the few communities of Ahl’Artathi in the islands where a large number of Artathi of all types live. Krotonus was a sorcerer of great respect within the Goorthom clan community and Asurae was a respected alchemist. As each of their five cubs came of age it was expected that they would follow in one of their parent’s footsteps. Indeed Felidae’s older siblings had done just that. Two of her older brothers had followed Krotonus down the path of the sorcerer. Her oldest brother and her older sister had followed Asurae down the path of the alchemist. But Felidae felt that her destiny was in a completely different direction all together. So, at an early age, she chose to leave her clan and travel to the mainland where she felt something pulling her supernaturally. She felt to stay would have shamed her parents and thus she left at night without waking her family.
She booked passage for herself on a merchant ship heading to the mainland and while on the voyage found that she had insight into law that she had never tapped into. Aboard the ship two of the crew had a dispute that the captain could not resolve. Seeing a problem arising as the crew took sides, Felidae offered to help the captain out by helping resolve the issue. She had no idea why she had offered to help or how she would do so. She gathered the crew together and had the two men present their cases. Then she thought about the circumstances and judged the result. Finally she presented the solution as well as how she came to that solution. The entire crew was in agreement and as the meeting was concluding the captain told her that she would make a great judge of hand. He had never seen such a natural skill in the art of justice. When she finally disembarked at the mainland, Captain Durlag had given her the directions she needed to find ‘The Judges of Hand’ in Northern Dormithar and a letter of recommendation from him.
After traveling for some time she had at last made it to the guild hall of ‘The Judges of Hand’ where she made a petition to join. The current head of the guild, Judge Gorion, at first scoffed at the idea of the young Ahl’Artathi’s petition. But once he had heard her account of her dealings on the ship and read the letter of recommendation from Captain Durlag he had no choice but to accept her petition. Apparently Captain Durlag had been a great judge in his younger years but had lost the ability as he aged. The guild leader informed Felidae of this and told her of several stories of the great Judge Durlag before he became a ship’s captain. Because of his previous exploits as a judge Felidae was admitted as if Durlag had been an active member.
For her first task she had to fast for three days in the temple and await a vision from the Hand. On the third day she received such a vivid vision that she doubted its authenticity. But when she told Judge Gorion of her vision he smiled and nodded. He told her that although Durlag was no longer a judge he was still a good judge of the ability. Gorion told Felidae that she was well on her way to becoming a judge. For her second task she had to determine ten cases while being graded by a board of three active judges. Gorion headed the board and he was amazed at the swiftness and accuracy of Felidae’s decisions. At last came the final task of hear oath to the judges. Once complete she became one of the youngest judges ever of the guild. She at last had her own badge which carried the might of the judges for exacting justice.
Judge Gorion, seeing her as an asset to the judges sent her to the west toward Keldon. She was to go to Redtol to support the judges there. But before she left Judge Gorion made a gift of two magical blades. _Law_ a kukri of exceptional quality and _Justice_ a well made scimitar with the symbol of the judges on the blade. Once in Redtol she looked for a group to join, for there is safety in numbers. She happened upon the Redtol Wyverns but took an immediate short leave of absence. As a judge living abroad she is expected to make an annual offering of 100 gold pieces to a church dedicated to the hand. Feeling that the funds would be better used in a smaller community, she decided to travel to a nearby town with a modest temple to the hand that she past on the way to Redtol. She is due back any time now...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok ... here is my character submission...sorry it took so long...one roomate said we had no magic item comp, and the other said we did...had trouble finding it, but found the copy!

I think he is ready for approval!


[sblock=GERARD HAMPTON]
work in progress

```
[b]str[/b]   12   +1   4 pt     rogue 2/sorcerer 1     cl 3
[b]dex[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     hp:19      exp: 3000
[b]con[/b]   14   +2   6 pt     bab:+1     grapp: +2
i[b]nt[/b]   15   +2   8 pt     Init: +6
[b]wis[/b]   12   +1   4 pt  
[b]chr[/b]   15   +2   8 pt

[b][u]COMBAT:[/b] [/u] 

[b]SAVES:  base abil   misc  total[/b]
[u]Fort[/u]      0      +2     --      +2
[u]Reflex[/u]    3      +2     --      +5
[u]will[/u]      2      +1     --      +3

[b]ARMOR:[/b]

[B][U]ARMOR CLASS;[/u][/b]   15
[B][U]TOUCH[/B][/U]           13
[B][U]FLATFOOTED:[/B][/U]    12

[b]type[/b]           [b]bonus:[/b] [b]max dex:[/b] [b]sp fail:[/b] [b]ACP: [/b] [b]Mv:[/b]   [b]wt[/b]
[u]Leather armor[/u]     +2      +6        10%     -0    30     15.0 
dodge (feat)      +1
dex               +2

[b]WEAPONSs:[/b]
[u][b]              att   dam     crit   range  type[/u][/b]
[u]Rapier[/u]           +3   d6 +1   18-20/X2   ---      P
[u]Lite Cross bow[/u]   +2   d8      19-20/x2   80       P
[u]Dagger[/u]           +3   d4 +1   19-20/x2   10      P/S
[u]Mace, lite[/u]       +3   d6 +1      x2      ---      B

[b][u]SKILLS AND FEATS:[/b][/u]

[b]FEATS:[/b]
Sneak attack (class)
Trap finding (class)
Evasion (class)
Practiced Spellcaster (exch for summ familiar (class))
Improved Inititive (Human)
Dodge (char lev 1)
Weapon Finesse (Char lev 3)

[u]Skill points[/u] 60

[b]SKILLS:[/b]                  Ranks Abil  misc    total
Appraise (r) int          +2     +2   --       +4
Balence (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Bluff (r,S) cha           +1     +2   --       +3
Climb (r) str             +3     +1   --       +4
Conctr (S) con            +2     +2   --       +4
Craft , carving(r,S) int  +1     +2   --       +3
Dciph Script (r) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Diplomacy (r) cha         +1     +2   --       +3
Disable Dev (r) int       +4     +2   --       +6
Disguise (r) cha          +1     +2   --       +3
Esc Art (r) dex           +2     +2   --       +4
Gath info (r) cha         +2     +2   --       +4
Hide (r) dex              +4     +2   --       +6
Jump (r) str              +2     +1   --       +3
Know: Arcana (S) int      +1     +2   --       +3
Know: local (r) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Listen (r) wis            +4     +1   --       +5
Move silent (r) dex       +4     +2   --       +6
Open Locks (r) dex        +4     +2   --       +6
Search (r) int            +4     +2   --       +6
Sense Motive (r) wis      +1     +1   --       +2
Slight of Hand (r) dex    +2     +2   --       +4
Spell Craft (S) int       +1     +2   --       +3
Spot (r)wis               +4     +1   --       +5
Swim (r) str              +1     +1   --       +2
Tumble (r) dex            +4     +2   --       +6
Use Mag Dev (r) cha       +1     +2   --       +3
Use Rope (r) dex          +1     +2   --       +3



[b][u]LANGUAGES:[/b][/u] Keldonian (Beyan), Trade, Dormithien, Caven

[b][u]SPELLS:(casts spells at up to +4 levs from feat: praticed spell caster)[/u] 
Casts as third level)[/b]

[b]spells per day:       spells known:[/b]
lv 0: 5 + 1 (cha) = 6     4
lv 1: 3 + 1 (cha) = 4     2

[b]SPELL LIST:[/b]
[i]* denotes spell compendium[/i]

[u][b]0 level:[/u][/b]
Acid Splash
Disrupt Undead
*Silent Portal
*Stick

[u][b]1st level:[/u][/b]
magic missle
*low light vision

[b][u]EQUIPMENT:[/b][/u]        [b]cost      weight[/b]
[i]** denotes magic item compendium[/i]

leather armor        10.00      15.0 lb

Rapier,mw, +1      2320.00       2.0
Xbow, lt             35.00       4.0
   boltws, mw x20   140.00       2.0
Dagger x3             6.00       3.0
mace, lt              5.00       4.0

Backpack              2.00       2.0
Bedroll               0.10       5.0
Flint/steel           1.0       ----
Grapple               1.0        4.0
Rope, silk (100')    20.00       5.0
rataions x7           3.50       7.0
sunrods x6           14.00       6.0
carving tools         5.00       5.0
spell comp pouch      5.00       2.0
thieve's tools, mw  100.00       2.0
whetstone             0.02       1.0
torch                 0.05       5.0 
case, scroll          1.00       0.5
explorer's oputfit    ---       ----

[b]SPECIAL ITEMS:[/b]
[u]**Armband of elusive action[/u] (M72)    800 gp  
[u]**Amulet of aquatic salvation[/u](M68)   500 gp
[u]**Boots of landing[/u](M77)              500 gp
[u]**Arcainist's gloves[/u](M72)            500 gp

[u][i][b]Cash:[/b][/u][/i]     31 gp   3 sp   3 cp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=history/background]
generl notes for now:

Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madamm or the house...she always taught him how to be shrewed, but also a kindness that she showed to her girls. when his mother was working the streets on night, she run afoul of some dormitian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanant basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. the madamm heard of the incursion and sent her own possee after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

this pretty much started an overnight war between dormitians and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the windo to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery. food snatching that led to pickpocketing and cutpurses which led to plain street thuggery. he found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and befor he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burgler...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! that is untill he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (rread: dragon heratage)

this kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and vedgies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionallly snached eaaasy to sell trinket. as the young Gerard was redeaying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken, he answered in the only thing that came to mind: the truth. with an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.the kind old master was wise so he invited him to joing him for food at his table. While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the bow was showning strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmist of light available (lo light vision)

this was only possible by the talent of a scerer like himself. He explaind many thing to gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audince of one other. the next morning found gerard hampton under warm blankes and a roof over his head. a cup of hot tea, wam bath water soap and clean clothing were in the room as well....the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrols and that is all it took for him to geet moving.

tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he waks to the commen room to find master chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself). the old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of jsut learning.Gerard was hooke...friiendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his faather...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the serface...the dormithian slavers would pay someday...


General information:

learned dormithian so as to plan his revenge against the slavers who killed his mother, 

learned trade from being near the docks and living on the streets, 

Caven learned from the street life and from the old master both as ways to warn others phisically.

escaped the firs of his past and the cold of the lonly nights by the spell Endure elements

[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Mar 1, 2008)

covaithe said:
			
		

> We aren't completely healing free at the moment; Geraint is a decent healer.  Still, more healing wouldn't hurt, even if it's just a CLW wand user.  Not that we can afford a wand, since the 5000 gp starting gold seems fiendishly well calculated to produce 2 good items with almost nothing left.




Ah yes, I had neglected to look at how Geraint was built.  I normally see Favored Souls played just like paladins with more buff spells, so I had forgotten that they are full healers.   No insult intended!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... Garard & Xavier will make one hell of a flanking team...



by the way:

looking forward to having our characters work together!!!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 1, 2008)

As much as I hate to turn anyone's character down due to how beautifully crafted they all are I decided to max out at 5 rather then step up to 6. That being said, Tailspinner, your paladin provides a small amount of healing that is needed in the party. 

Scott, Voda, if you'd like I could run a duo game for you. Those are fairly easy to run, quick and you could even use the same characters. having more then 5 in one thread slows things down too much for my liking. I hate relying on that many players to post before going to the next step. Feel free to post something in the current IC thread if you want if the rest of the party looks like they will be spending some time roleplaying in the innkeep. I'll give everyone two posts before the night ends (Geraint's search for information is not included in this).

Voda, Scott I'll wait for a reply from you both before posting a seperate IC thread for you called (Over)Zealous Paladins.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2008)

Fine by me! I like small games =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2008)

fine by me too!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool the thread will be up within an hour or two. I need to finish typing it out (I like to keep records with Word) and then it will be up. You both can use this thread as your OOC chat or ask questions using the Wiki discussion. That's open to everyone of course.
Links: IC thread for (Over) Zealous Paladins
Wiki page: here

Tailspinner, feel free to post whenever.

Edit: We will only have two players in (Over)Zealous paladins but there will be many NPCs, some of which may be played by..people?!
Anyone is free to join the contest although it would be sort of counter productive to be both a player and the one trying to kill the players..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2008)

now this second group won't cause the first group to lag any, right?

also, do you think that we may ber interacting with the other group (in a *positve* way that is)?

( since i put in that master chen and wayce are aquantences, I was not sure if the two groups would be working together on any "projects")


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 2, 2008)

I must admit I am not completely positive of what you are saying. I am sorry if what I say below is a misunderstanding of what you meant ^^

If by second group you mean your group, no you will not be interfering with the current job/mission of the Burning Heretics party. You are going to be doing a seperate mission in a different direction.

If my second group you meant any NPC's I will be having played by people (only one at the moment, and probally will keep it that way) then no, although possibly. If someone chooses to play Garrington and his followers there will only be a few conversations between you and that player. Anything outside of those conversations in relation to that character is done by me. In other words, anything he's doing that doesn't include you and Voda directly will be untyped and not in the IC thread. The only areas where a player would be using the character would be if you and Voda fought him or went to talk to him. 

Does that explain the question correctly?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> I must admit I am not completely positive of what you are saying. I am sorry if what I say below is a misunderstanding of what you meant ^^
> 
> If by second group you mean your group, no you will not be interfering with the current job/mission of the Burning Heretics party. You are going to be doing a seperate mission in a different direction.
> 
> Does that explain the question correctly?





you have answered my question fully in the above paragraph ^^ and i thank you. i also have seen the thread just now and am getting ready to post in it...hope that is ok. there is also a post in your recruiting thread that pertains to the answer below VV



			
				Jack of Trades said:
			
		

> If my second group you meant any NPC's I will be having played by people (only one at the moment, and probally will keep it that way) then no, although possibly. If someone chooses to play Garrington and his followers there will only be a few conversations between you and that player. Anything outside of those conversations in relation to that character is done by me. In other words, anything he's doing that doesn't include you and Voda directly will be untyped and not in the IC thread. The only areas where a player would be using the character would be if you and Voda fought him or went to talk to him.




and one more thing...that _was very_ rude of that poster to dis your game in your recruiting thread...i would think he needs to be reported, personally.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 2, 2008)

It didn't seem outright insult enough to report. Oh and I don't know how to report someone >.> I feel my chastisement should have been sufficient ^^ I tried to remain mature but got so worked up. Bah. Hopefully it remained at least somewhat kind hehe


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2008)

My first post is ... well ... posted. I pre typed it on word to do a spell and grammer check so voda vosa can translate a bit easier, I hope any way. J of t , you had mentioned doing that and i think it is a good idea.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to make the assumption that the following are the actions of characters for the rest of the day:
Xavier: Gather Information, share information with allies
Alethiel: Perhaps talk to Vincent about getting mounts. Something I should mention, primary mounts in Keldon: Caribou, Caller Drakes, and horses. Drakes are the primary mount in any terrain. Caribou are used in the north because they survive better then lizards. Horses are rare and exotic mounts. 

What other actions d the rest of you want to take before the end of the day? I'll post one section for actions done in the day/night and then one for the next morning(Including getting the paperwork). I'll edit the first post for actions you want to finish before the journey.

Updated the Wiki page with town information and contact information. It's nothing that's not in previous posts just a consolidation to make it easy to look at. link


----------



## moritheil (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Horses are rare and exotic mounts.




Whoops, I guess she and Geraint were pampered as kids, or maybe they think the church is rich


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2008)

Well... Xavier certainly was...


----------



## covaithe (Mar 4, 2008)

Heh.  I'd edit to replace "horse" with "mount", but it might make Smoothedcrest's statement sound weird.  Ah, well.  

I assume that caribou, caller drakes, etc. are close to SRD stats and prices for horses?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup. Same stats as horses but they bite instead of stomp (can still trample). Caribou are same as horses.

And no I don't really keep track of bedrolls/food/etc. There's enough book-keeping without keeping track of something so..minor in the grand scheme.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2008)

Waiting for an update! ^^


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2008)

i will haave to post tomorrow morn...fear not j oof t, i am not M.I.A.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 6, 2008)

*Vincent Wyce --Adventurer Extroadinaire or Utter Fool?*

I started to write a story on Vincent. Here's a small taste of it. I don't have many plans to finish it although I may if anyone wants me to lol. I typically write the beginnings of stories for characters and rarely finish them. Anyway, here we go:

The wooden table could easily seat twelve people with plenty of elbow room. The surface was scratched but still held that new look that told you it hadn’t been in serious use for but a few weeks. The table was crowded with a variety of people from humans to elves and even a large, broad shouldered goliath. The nearby fireplace was crackling and warmed the room up against the outside cold. Everyone’s focus was on one man seated at the head of the table next to a pretty young blonde. He had short, dark hair and was drinking wine out of chipped and worn wooden mug. He was speaking with words slightly blurred from the wine in his system. “If you liked that last story, then you’ll love this next one. Let me tell you about the first shapeshifter I ever met…”

A merchant wagon rumbled down the muddy road in a fine Keldonian morning. It was autumn and the nearby pines were still as green as ever. A fine sheen of slush squished beneath the heavy wooden wheels. The red painted sides of the wagon bore a multicolored feather, the symbol for the Prismatic Plumes merchant guild. Two men sat in the front of the wagon discussing the weather over a warm cup of tea.

The man on the left was skinny and dressed in tan linens and a heavy woolen coat. A purple hat was slanted across his brow with a large blue feather dangling from the top. It perched atop his bald head. His face was content and filled with aged lines. A bushy black caterpillar was crawling across his upper lip; or so it appeared. I never did like the look of those heavy mustaches the Timorien’s wore. The man’s name was Falken and he was talking about how warm it had been recently in Temain, the district we were traveling through. For the past three ten-days I’d been his ever constant companion as he traveled from town to town collecting guild dues from people he knew. 

“Really, Falken. Every morning is the same with you. Awake at nine, tea by ten and walking by eleven. As soon as we get moving you start talking about the weather first, then the last trade you made and then our next destination. It’s like clockwork with you. How do you manage?” 

Falken looked at me and laughed with that booming, deep laughter you expect to come from a man of three hundred pounds, not one-eighty. “Vincent, Vincent! You amuse me to no end. I am so glad that Miss Decraic insisted on me hiring you to come along. What would I do without your gleeful face in the morning?” This comment earned him a nasty look. I hated mornings. But it was hard to hate Falken; he simply had this air about him that made him so damn un-hateable.  I opened my mouth for a smart retort and barely noticed the black streak by my face. Reacting on instinct I ducked and pushed Falken down to the bench. A slim arrow struck the wooden wagon behind us with a solid sound. If I had been a moment too slow…well that's just a depressing thought, isn't it?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 6, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Round 2: The hooded figure steps forward and lets out a chilling cackle as it swings at the guard. The guard replies only with a scream but managed to fend off the blow with his shield.
> Geraint bravely charges forward swinging with his blade at the cloaked creature. Unfortunately, as he levels his sword and jabs outward at the beast, it moves ever so slightly resulting in the blade swinging harmlessly.




I'm a bit confused. Has Geriant already acted in round 2, before everyone else?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 6, 2008)

No he just posted his actions first. When everyone else posts their actions for round 2 then I'll include them. If you look at his post he stated that he'd move in until he could charge, then charge and included in there the rolls for it. A few of you also stated what you wanted to do but did not include any rolls for it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Yup. Same stats as horses but they bite instead of stomp (can still trample). Caribou are same as horses.




I can't wait to go buy a drake. Are they similar to how I see them in my head, like a 'spitter' from Jurassic park? Also, is there a 'heavy' or 'combat' version of them, like warhorses?


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 7, 2008)

Their still four legged. Think more fell drake less dinosaur. Caller drakes come in non-combat, riding forms (Lesser Callers) and as Greater Caller Drakes (Heavy warhorse). There's also a flying breed but only royalty or generals can get access to those.

What's more interesting is the guild itself. The process to buy a drake requires various papers, stamps and you get your own personal badge dictating which drake belongs to you. Thus if it ever gets stolen, it is easy to find the drake. The guild also likes to know where your drake is. Always. Inns and such don't have stables only guildhouses do. As such you pretty much 'register' your drake whenever you go to a place that has a guild stable. Somehow whenever a drake is stolen it always ends up back in the owners hands. The guild does not take well to anyone stealing what they still consider their property. The Rider or Caller guild is also the premier information guild. They know -everything-. They don't allow anyone else to breed the drakes either. Anyone who has tried mysteriously disappears. It's also rare to see a dead drake, there are some rumors that the guild simply resurrects dead drakes or animates them and paints over the scales to make them look alive.

EDIT: Bihlbo, in all the games that I've played in so far people have always posted their actions along with the occasional substitute action in case their target dies. So unless you feel strongly on the matter feel free to post your turn whenever. Especially since your the first player to go. I do not like to post the combat phase until all actions have been resolved. That is when I'll post up what enemies/NPCs do. It cuts down on the amount of posting a DM has to do in a combat. Think, if I had 2-3 posts per round we'd be up to our ears in pages of combat!


----------



## covaithe (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> or animates them and paints over the scales to make them look alive.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2008)

Note to self: Don't steal any mounts...


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 8, 2008)

If any of you are still in school/college when are your spring breaks? curious as to if anyone will be travelling and either will not be posting or will be posting less. Myself will be gone March 26- April 20(ish) but will try to use Internet cafe's to keep in touch while on the continent.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be out of internet contact from around 25 April - 4 May, give or take a day on either side.  I'm also traveling for a week at the end of May, but I hope to have internet access for most of that time.


----------



## moritheil (Mar 8, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Their still four legged. Think more fell drake less dinosaur. Caller drakes come in non-combat, riding forms (Lesser Callers) and as Greater Caller Drakes (Heavy warhorse). There's also a flying breed but only royalty or generals can get access to those.
> 
> What's more interesting is the guild itself. The process to buy a drake requires various papers, stamps and you get your own personal badge dictating which drake belongs to you. Thus if it ever gets stolen, it is easy to find the drake. The guild also likes to know where your drake is. Always. Inns and such don't have stables only guildhouses do. As such you pretty much 'register' your drake whenever you go to a place that has a guild stable. Somehow whenever a drake is stolen it always ends up back in the owners hands. The guild does not take well to anyone stealing what they still consider their property. The Rider or Caller guild is also the premier information guild. They know -everything-. They don't allow anyone else to breed the drakes either. Anyone who has tried mysteriously disappears. It's also rare to see a dead drake, there are some rumors that the guild simply resurrects dead drakes or animates them and paints over the scales to make them look alive.




Wow, that's a campaign right there!


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 9, 2008)

I actually played a short solo game with one of my friends back in the States that dealt with the various atrocious things the guild had done. He got to find out all about what happens when someone tries to breed a drake outside the guild...

Anyway, one of the reasons I have not updated the IC thread yet is because I know that Bihlbo cannot post over weekends. As such I'll wait until Monday before putting up the new round whether or not he's able to take his action.

Scott, Voda, I'll get your characters up on the wiki eventually. I just need to muster the energy to go looking through the thread for them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4071318&postcount=50


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2008)

and here is mine:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4080099&postcount=76


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 10, 2008)

I was planning on looking and not tricking you into posting the links, honest! *evil smile*

But seriously, thanks alot for doing that. I thought of asking but it seemed far far too lazy so I was really going to go find them in the pages. It is only three pages long after all! 

So anyone excited for 4E? I'm kind of sad that all the new core races force me to modify my setting. I love my homebrew setting T_T but I think i've found a way to fit them all in more or less. I mean, dragonborn have scales so why not just reflavor them and their abilities to be lizardfolk hehe. Seems cheap but in Cora dragons are pretty much extinct.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it fits pretty well. I'm looking forward to it, but that's just me. I find that in 3e spellcasters have way to steep a power curve, they suck from 1-4th level, then become great, and finally unstoppable, once they get save vs. die, etc. I'd love to see a more balanced class distribution of power, although I never really got on board the need for new core races, especially the tiefling (I wouldn't imagine people would tolerate demon-spawn), because they force a reboot of all settings to make the square pegs fit in the rounds holes. Overall yes I'm excited, but with some trepidation (although my group's already pre-ordered a set of the books, we figured $20/each wasn't a steep price to pay)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2008)

]OOC[ : in the recent past i have had trouble with the invisible castle sight...i have tried a number to attempts to fix my setting and nothing worked...however!...i don't have a clue why, but it is working just fine now...so i wont need anyone to roll on IC for me! ]/OOC[

as for the "I was planning on looking and not tricking you into posting the links, honest! *evil smile*
" statement...yeah, right, whatever *roflmaogarb*

as for 4th ed...i am not buying it...i have stopped at 3.5 ed...i have seen a splament by monte cook for his homebrew that he has for sale athat is about the eextent of any further rules changes i will do, once i get a little spare scraatch to purchase the download...it makes mages more evenly spread over the 20 levels amoungst other things for other classes.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 14, 2008)

For the sake of speed I will try to post a new combat round every other day. Is this good with you all? Occasionally someone will not post in time but I can NPC your actions. I do this for the sake of speed because we've been dragging out a round three-four days sometimes.

Scott, do you have any plans of posting in the IC thread? You responded here but never to the IC thread...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes I was waiting to see how my "Im your father" plan works out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2008)

gosh...did i miss something?....

edit: i did miss something...i thought i had made a post last night. sorry.there is a post now


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 14, 2008)

Burning Heretics:
No one, including the monster, has moved in the past two rounds. Do you want me to post up the Tactical map anyway or shall I leave it as is?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 14, 2008)

Personally I'm ok with not putting it up as we're not moving right now, unless others in the group are planning on moving.


----------



## covaithe (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't plan on doing any significant movement unless someone gets near to death; then Geraint will want to heal them.


----------



## moritheil (Mar 15, 2008)

Alatheil probably does not want to get any closer, having seen what those claws can do.    

On a side note, she had guessed that the fight would not require magic, so she didn't use any, and now that we're six rounds in, it would probably be a waste to use any.  Oops.  Had she used a buff spell, and had I remembered earlier to add strength to damage due to the mighty bow, her contribution would probably have been somewhat greater.  Oh well.  DR is usually the bane of archers anyhow.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 15, 2008)

On a side note, Bihlbo, your round 8 actions will not provoke an AoO because charges do not provoke them from the enemy subject to the charge! Wow..never realized how complex the 3.5e rules were


----------



## moritheil (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> charges do not provoke them from the enemy subject to the charge! Wow..never realized how complex the 3.5e rules were




Really?  Even if they have reach?  Wow.

What about setting against a charge?



			
				srd said:
			
		

> Weapons Readied against a Charge
> 
> Spears, tridents, and certain other piercing weapons deal double damage when readied (set) and used against a charging character.


----------



## moritheil (Mar 16, 2008)

I was really curious about this rule so I asked some other ENWorlders about whether or not charge provokes from the target, if the target has reach.  I hope you don't mind!  I'm copying a quote here in case you feel like reading it.    



			
				jaelis said:
			
		

> Charging does provoke.  Nothing says it doesn't, the general rule for movement says it does, and if you need direct confirmation, see the Hold the Line feat.
> 
> [Your DM is] getting the wrong idea from the table of actions on PHB page 141, where is says a charge does not provoke.  But tell [her] to read the associated footnote 1.




I certainly won't mind if you don't alter your ruling, as it benefits us.      I merely want to be clear on what the rules suggest.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh cool..well Hah now you're screwed ^.~

Okay, I'm heading to England today until Saturday (22nd) do not know if I will have access to a computer although I am sure I can find an internet cafe on the 19th (in London) at the least.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2008)

drink some guinness for me over there...i here its a lot better then here in the colonies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2008)

Dumb A$$ alert:

Me being the dumb A$$, i looked at the itinery wrong (cross eyed i think) and have recently discovered that i will be un available from 21 march to 30 march...not 28 to 30 like i posted earlier...so sorry

S.D.

ps; good thing i looked!


----------



## moritheil (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope your trip is going well!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, hoping youll be back soon to resume the games. Soon=now

lol

JK


----------



## Jack of Tales (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, I am back. Unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to keep these two games up. I am not available to play long enough and will be leaving in another two days for a month. I doubt I'll have internet since I'll be traveling computer-less through Paris, Madrid and Brussels. It's not quite fair to keep you waiting for a month period with only maybe once a week postings. I had hoped to finish this game before 4E came out but the opportunity to travel for such cheap prices (less then 1k$ USD). Once 4E comes around and about a month and a half from now I'll be running another game (and a wallet empty from travel T_T). I am sincerely sorry for this and hope that none of you hold it against me!

8Sigh* Now to go and do a similiar message at all the games I have to cancel playing in.


----------



## moritheil (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, it's unfortunate, as we were really looking forward to it, but I can understand your desire to travel.  Take care!


----------



## covaithe (Mar 23, 2008)

At least you're saying something; thank you for that.  And, of course, for the game, short as it was.  Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2008)

well now, suprises: 
 i see J of t i taking advantage of the good prices and traveling and canceling the game. total bummer!

enjoy Jack!


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 24, 2008)

Jake of Tales, I really wish you were continuing this game, because it's been quite fun, but I understand your desire to travel and see some of the most beautiful cities in the world at the beginning of Spring.  Don't forget to see some countryside too, Spring is always the best time to travel.


*About charge attacks*
On the last pages some questions were raised about Smoothy's charge.  A charge is not a special attack that by itself provokes an AoO - in this regard it's the same as moving to a creature and attacking.  However if you move out of a threatened square, which a creature without reach is required to do in order to attack something with more than 5' reach, then you provoke an AoO.

Readying against a charge is simply a ready action, and has nothing to do with the attack provoking or not provoking an AoO.  To ready is a standard action, and usually this is worded thus, "I'm going to ready to attack that creature when it gets close enough."  With weapons like a spear that get a bonus to be set against a charge, "when it gets close enough" is usually all that's required to trigger the attack, and so you'd get the bonus against someone charging even if you didn't say, "I attack if they charge."  Readying changes your initiative.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

Any chance you want to pick this game back up J of T?


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2008)

I get the impression that we should wait another half a month.    



			
				Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> about a month and a half from now I'll be running another game


----------



## Jack of Tales (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm moving into 4th edition x.x
We could continue if you'd be willing to convert your characters over. But not really sure how we'd do that o.o


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2008)

I am sorry, i am moveing in the direction of pathfinder. i will not be persuing 4.0 at all. i guess the overzelous paladins will winn and kill the innocent shapechangers

S.D.


----------



## moritheil (May 2, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I'm moving into 4th edition x.x
> We could continue if you'd be willing to convert your characters over. But not really sure how we'd do that o.o




So you're not willing to continue otherwise?    4E isn't exactly backwards compatible.


----------



## Jack of Tales (May 2, 2008)

dunno, just can't get excited to DM anything 3.5 after seeing 4E rules >< I tried the other day to play a short game with some friends and..meh


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2008)

Oh.... well then, I guess this game is dead as a nail. =P


----------

